# Another cycle question



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I just setup my 150 gal. Its has pool filter sand as the substrate and water temp and clarity are on point. I used the canister filter that it came with and when I set it up I used enough Cycle for a 100 gal tank- or so according the the instructions on the bottle. However, the filter sat empty with the old media still in it for maybe about a solid month. Nothing changed from the day I emptied the canister out to the day I set it up. 36 hours after the tank was running I checked the water params..... ammonia 0, nitrite 0, ph 6.8, nitrates 10. So as a tester I threw in a 4 in pleco and a 6 in pimmodella catfish. They are happier than ever and loving the tank. My question is this: Is it possible for the tank to have cycled in a matter of a couple days??? I want/need to move my 3 reds from the crap 65 gal hex to the 150 gal but I don't want to kill the reds. Can I trust the test readings? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

imo its impossible to complete a cycle within a couple of days. Did you use the cycle that "allows instant stocking of fish" the readings may look ok at the start, but now uve put a plec and catfish in the filter wont be able to cope with the bioload thus making water quality bad. What you can do to test the filter is feed the fish quite abit for a week, before u do your water change test the water, if ammonia and nitrite is 0 then you are fine.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

it doesn't actually cycle the water right away or even in a couple days it helps the cycling process speed up some but mainly just allows you to add fish safely while the cycling process is going on! i personally would wait til' it's completely done but you should be okay a lot of people use cycle and add their fish just keep an eye on your parameters even though the parameters you have right now are perfectly fine to add fish!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Good info guys!! Thanks, I did use the cycle stuff that adds what they call beneficial bacteria. That does explain the perfect readings. For now I will keep an eye on it and keep you posted. As of now my RBP's are not in the new tank


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

This question keep being asked. short answere is no there is no effective way to shorten the cycle process. yes its annoying having to wait for it to cycle but it will help you in the long run. just site the 3-4 weeks out till its cycled the start stocking it with your reds.
you may have good reading now. butwhen you add the reds in the bio load will shoot up and put a strain on your filter and your water quality will start to deteriate. best just leave it to cycle for now. with the benefical bacteria you have in it may shorten the process by a few days. keep an eye on thereadings for now


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

jamesw said:


> imo its impossible to complete a cycle within a couple of days. Did you use the cycle that "allows instant stocking of fish" the readings may look ok at the start, but now uve put a plec and catfish in the filter wont be able to cope with the bioload thus making water quality bad. What you can do to test the filter is feed the fish quite abit for a week, before u do your water change test the water, if ammonia and nitrite is 0 then you are fine.


I used that stuff and put fish i straight away...5 months later my fish are fine.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

alan said:


> imo its impossible to complete a cycle within a couple of days. Did you use the cycle that "allows instant stocking of fish" the readings may look ok at the start, but now uve put a plec and catfish in the filter wont be able to cope with the bioload thus making water quality bad. What you can do to test the filter is feed the fish quite abit for a week, before u do your water change test the water, if ammonia and nitrite is 0 then you are fine.


I used that stuff and put fish i straight away...5 months later my fish are fine.
[/quote]








thats just annoying.

each case is different. sometimes it works out fine for people like in Alan's case and in others it all goes wrong

Personally i always go through with the whole cycle properly and dont bother trying to speed it up. i sit it out to the end and let the tank mature at its own pace


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks again guys. so far so good. Water params are all good


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Actually if you just move the filter from the 65G to the 150G you can immediately transfer the fish since your filter in the 65G is already primed for the bio load. Just leave the filter on for a month to allow the other filters to cycle.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome thanks Doc....All the params are doing fine, ph is a bit low buttttt, its not terrible.


----------

